# charging leisure batteries/life



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
i had my burstner 748 06 reg plugged into the mains for 2 days then went away for the weekend.
after having 2 tvs on and heating on for about 4 hours the leisure batteries went off due to low power which has never happened before.
i plugged the generator in but it did not seem to do anything until i switched the on off switches near the batteries then then generator powered everything up.
should i be doing something similar when i plug into the mains or should it charge automatically.
can batteries be recovered anyway or will i need new ones and if so where is the best place.
thanks
Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi bud, am not sure on your set-up but I had a similar problem when I went to the Jan Shepton show, my batteries seemed ok but I have changed them just to be sure as we could normally manage for days without hook-up.
chris


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a 2004 748 and manage well for at least 5 days without hookup when we aires hop. You need to do a load test on the batteries one at a time. Simple test. Connect 12 volt 12 watt lamp across. Always change batteries as a pair.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Seems some of my post disappeared while I typed it. The test should be that the lamp should still be lit after 50 hours. If it is only a glow or below 12 .2 volts it is on its way out


----------

